# Putzin' 'round with the D600 and Phantom 3P



## 480sparky (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## nathan cox (Dec 10, 2015)

the video is awesome


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jan 6, 2016)

How was flying the drone in the dark? Haven't taken my P3P out at night yet.


----------



## RichBrown (Feb 9, 2016)

I love the aerial shots! They make the video so much more dimensional!!!!!!!


----------

